# Gentoo y estandares en otras distribuciones

## b4nsh33

<begin rant>

Hola, esta es una consulta muy subjetiva , talvez sea un faq pero yo no lo he encontrado, yo administro varios servidores unix y linux de diferentes sabores, gentoo, centos, redhat, freebsd, openbsd, solaris. En todos esos esta vi como editor por defecto, en gentoo es nano, porque esta diferencia?, si vi es un excelente y poderosos editor y cualquier admin unix sabe userlo, nos obliga a aprender nano o hacer un paso adicional para instalar y dejar vi por defecto ( si,si , yo se que se puede cambiar facilmente en rc.conf), pero porque salirse del estandar?

Tambien sucede lo mismo con los modulos, en todas las distribuciones que conosco se configuran los modulos al compilar en kernel y se agregan al /etc/modules.conf para que carguen al principio, en Gentoo no , se hace en /etc/modules.autoload.d/ketnel-2.6, porque salirse del estandar?, para ser original?, yo tengo mi propia personalidad, etc?, no me parecen causas validas, o sea que ahora los que queramos disfrutar de las maravillas de gentoo estamos obligados a cambiar nuestra forma de administrar por años un servidor linux.

Asi como estan las mejoras sustanciales como el portage, estan estas cosas a mi parecer molestas, talvez alguien tiene algun link a un faq o discusion referente al tema, para bajar mis constantes setnimientos encotrados cada vez que pongo /for para buscar la palabra for en un archivo y  tengo que borrarlo y buscar en internet como se busca en nano, ahh asi : control + w, y despues que encotro la primera y quiero encontrar la segunda, facil digitar n, ahh, no.... estamos en gentoo, google para saber como se hace en nano, .... cachais?

</end rant>

----------

## Ferdy

En el system tienes busybox que implementa 'vi'. No veo el problema. Por otro lado, no existe ningún estándar que diga que vi tiene que existir en el sistema.

En ninguna distribución que yo conozca se usa /etc/modules.conf para añadir módulos a cargar al inicio... y si lo haces así habrás tenido que toquetear en varios sitios, debian usa, por ejemplo, /etc/modules. En ningún sitio dice que /etc/modules (o modules.conf) deba ser usado para cargar módulos, cada uno lo hace como quiere.

El 'layout' de gentoo es mejor porque permite mantener kernels 2.4 y 2.6 sin tener que editar el fichero de módulos.

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## Attalya

Hola,

En principio estoy deacuerdo contigo, es bastante molesto tener que saber que se modifica donde y como en cada distribucion "sabor", mi experiencia con Linux es pequeña, no administro redes, ni programo, simplemente lo utilizo por que me gusta su filosofía y lo veo mucho mejor que otros sistemas pese a sus dificultades -aunque cada día son menos-. Pero me sigue pareciendo molesto que al sentarme con mis amigos o con gente que no maneja amenudo Linux, y hablamos de como configurar esto o aquello, aparezca la eterna pregunta..

-¿Que distribución utilizas? 

o la tipica respuesta,

- yo es que manejo otra de esa no sé nada-

No sé los que apostamos por la filosofia, y peleamos por unos estandares abiertos y que todos podamos usarlos sin depender de nadie...nos tiran nuestras teorias, cuando no echan en cara que el Software Libre nunca podrá funcionar, por que hay demasiadas formas para hacer lo mismo y aunque utilicemos un mismo sistema, cada usuario de una distribución nueva habla un idioma diferente.

Sé que hay un estandar marcado, pero cada distribución se lo pasa de una manera o de otra por el forro y adaptan las distros al gusto de sus desarrolladores.

Lo bueno sería que se llamase redhat, suse, debian, gentoo, mandrake...etc la forma de configurarlas fuese la misma.

Ejemplo, si quieres añadir un demonio al arranque de una debian el comando es update-rc.d blablabla start y en gentoo sea rc-update add blabla default

Y otras muchas pequeñas diferencias.

Si vale, como es Software Libre cada uno trabaja como quiere, y bla bla bla esa teoría también la he oido, en la practica, lo que he comprobado que esa libertad tan desestandarizada, mantiene a mucha gente fuera de GNU/Linux

Pero bueno, esta es solo mi opinión

----------

## Sertinell

Para eso cada distribucion tiene su documentacion  :Smile: 

----------

## Stolz

 *Sertinell wrote:*   

> Para eso cada distribucion tiene su documentacion 

 

¿qué? ¿Leer documentación? Me parece que pides demasiado. Como todos sabemos, los administradores de maquinas nunca leen documentación. Es algo que un buen administrador jamas haría, para eso están los estándares y la experiencia con otras distribuciones  :Very Happy: 

PD: Ironía  :Wink: 

----------

## navegante

Lo del detalle de nano creo recordar que era por que le gustaba al que escribió la documentación pero en ningún momento decía que fuese obligatorio, y de hecho te decia que podías usar vi si así lo preferías, además en gentoo no hay editor oficial, se sigue la filosofía gentoo de dar opciones y que el usuario escoja, de ahí la variable EDITOR que bien mencionas. Si se ha extendido el uso de nano entre los usuarios tal vez sea solo porque para hacer una edición corta es más fácil para un noob nano que vi, y no es necesario google en este caso. Lo del kernel más de lo mismo, gentoo te da la opción de elegir el kernel a usar y la forma de administrar los modulos es una extensión de esta filosofía.

Lo de las distribuciones es una discusión muy espinosa que prefiero no seguir pues tendríamos un efecto /. (y no por los hits precisamente). Saludos.

----------

## DDrDark

Eso es el software libre... libertad para hacer lo que quieras como quieras. Si no hubiese opciones, que sería de gentoo. Imagínate que todas las distros se instalaran igual? gentoo desaparecería. 

Imagínate que todas las distros usen .deb. Las demás que?

salu2!

----------

## aj2r

Para mi está claro, si todas las distribuciones siguiesen el mismo estándar y no tubiéses que preguntar  *Quote:*   

> ¿Qué distribución usas?

  sólo habría una única distribución. Si gentoo (u otra distribución) no te gusta o no quieres informarte de como funciona, pues no la uses. En general todas son GNU/Linux, y realmente esas diferencias que dices o son lo que hace que una distribución se distinga de otra, o son menudencias que da igual como se haga.

----------

## kabutor

Que haya diferencias es bueno, en la diversidad puedes elegir lo que mas te interese, mientras que si todas fueran iguales no podrias.

----------

## LinuxBlues

Veamos b4nsh33, no llevas razón, que estés acostumbrado a trabajar de una determinada manera, no significa que sea el estándar, por ejemplo con el tema vi/nano, no me digas que tienes que usar google para usarlo, porque te aparecen todas las opciones en la parte inferior de la pantalla, con respecto a lo de los módulos, como dice Ferdy, el layout de Gentoo es mucho más flexible, dado que puedes tener un kernel 2.4 o 2.6 y configurar los módulos independientemente... Siguiendo con el tema, veo que no usas todas las distribuciones que mencionas, ¿qué me dices del modprobe.conf?, ¿lo conoces?, porque eso elimina de tu lista de sabores a la mitad de ellas si lo desconoces...

Por otra parte, este tópico está y estará lleno de opiniones, lo veo normal, pero existe el Linux Standard Base (LSB), que deberías tomarte la molestia de leer, para comprobar que no se dice absolutamente nada de lo que estás diciendo/proponiendo.

----------

## javiVF

Yo comparto la  idea de b4nsh33 solo al nivel de archivos de configuracion. Si es muy bonito que haya una distribucion para cada gusto pero asi se pierde tiempo y esfuerzo. Me explico, si cada distribucion usaria los mismos archivos de configuracion lo unico que las diferenciaria seria el sistema de paquetes. ¿Que nos queda pues? 4 tipos de distros (con sus respectivas "lives") , una que tira de sources, otra que tira de .deb, otra que tira de .rpm y otra que tira de .tgz ¿Que obtenemos como resultado? mucha mas gente para trabajar en una sola distribucion ¿Que ganamos? avanzar aun mas rapido.

Quizas os parece una idea absurda y que quedan muchos temas que discutir para que funcionase la utopica compatibilidad, cierto es. Pero... ¿ a que seria bonito?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Ferdy

No, no sería bonito. No puedes hacer que gentoo use un layout como el de debian ni a debian que use un layout como el de gentoo.

Saludos.Ferdy

----------

## javiVF

 *javiVF wrote:*   

> ... ¿Que nos queda pues? 4 tipos de distros (con sus respectivas "lives") , una que tira de sources, otra que tira de .deb, otra que tira de .rpm y otra que tira de .tgz ...

 

No hablo de una distribucion universal si no de agrupar distribuciones por tipo de gestor de paquetes o layouts o por lo que te de la gana para unificar esfuerzos con la finalidad ya comentada en el post anterior   :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

Hola b4nsh33.

Por tu mensaje, parece que estés diciendo que hay cosas que son en Gentoo de una forma y en TODAS las demás distribuciones de otra forma. Tengo que decirte que no estoy de acuerdo contigo: todas las distribuciones tienen algo diferente.

Hace algún tiempo hice un script para confiogurar mi escáner en linux. Como fui probando varias distros, hasta que me quedé con Gentoo, debido a las diferencias entre ellas tuve que ir adaptando el script:

En Gentoo, dado que al instalarlo por defecto instalas Hotplug, no tuve que hacer que se cargara el  módulo manualmente, pero si quieres hacerlo, has de ponerlo en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 (en el caso de esta versión del kernel). En Debian era en /etc/modules y en Slackware en /etc/rc.d/rc.modules

La información de dispositivos que en gentoo se añadía en /etc/modules.d/options, en Debian se encuentra en /etc/modutils/options y en Slackware en /etc/modules.conf

Y el mapa de dispositivos USB de usuario que en Gentoo se encuentra en /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap, en Debian estaba en /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap.local y en Slackware en /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap

Además, tras actualizar dichos archivos, en Debian debía ejecutar la orden "update-usb.usermap" y después un "update-modules". En Gentoo basta con el "update-modules" y en Slackware no hacía falta hacer nada.

También he de decir que las configuraciones eran diferentes. En Slackware y debian (al menos las que probé) Hotplug no se instala por defecto, en Gentoo sí lo hace (o al menos está en el manual de instalación que lo hagas).

En lo que sí se diferencia Gentoo de las demás distribuciones Linux es que en Gentoo compilas todos los paquetes (en las demás, instalas paquetes binarios, lo que no quiere decir que tu no puedas compilarlos antes).

Así que, como ves, cada distribución es un mundo.

----------

## DarkMind

 *b4nsh33 wrote:*   

> En todos esos esta vi como editor por defecto, en gentoo es nano, porque esta diferencia?, si vi es un excelente y poderosos editor y cualquier admin unix sabe userlo, nos obliga a aprender nano 

 

encuentro que esta bien

nano es MUY facil de usar, en cambio vi es un dolor de cabeza, no tiene coherencia

NO todos aca son informaticos, asi que eso de "cualquier admin unix" no es muy valido, ya que te centras en una realidad en particular, la tuya.

Yo soy paramédico , no tengo absolutamente nada que ver con informatica ni nda relacionado, pero aun asi me gusta linux y no le veo el sentido usar un editor como vi que para mi es un dolor de cabeza, nano hace un poco mas facil la tarea   :Wink: 

----------

## Attalya

Como de costumbre, para gusto los colores

Este es un tema, que siempre crea polemica y además para algunos como -es mi caso- creemos que tanta variedad de distribuciones, no es buena.

Partiendo de la base que no soy informatico, que suelo o trato de leer la documentación, vuelvo a decir que yo uso GNU/Linux, por su parte etica y filosofica no técnica.

Es cierto que el Software Libre está evolucionando en estos ultimos años de una manera bestial, pero en mi modesta opinión, esta evolucion podría ser todavía mucho más rápida si ciertas cosas estuvieran estandarizadas. Muchas veces oigo entre los defensores más aferrimos del Software Libre y el Open Source que Microsoft no respeta los estandares, bien, yo hasta la fecha no he encontrado una distribución que respete un estandar, en muchos puntos cada una va por su lado. El ejemplo lo ha dado y muy bien pcmaster

```
La información de dispositivos que en gentoo se añadía en /etc/modules.d/options, en Debian se encuentra en /etc/modutils/options y en Slackware en /etc/modules.conf

Y el mapa de dispositivos USB de usuario que en Gentoo se encuentra en /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap, en Debian estaba en /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap.local y en Slackware en /etc/hotplug/usb.usermap

Además, tras actualizar dichos archivos, en Debian debía ejecutar la orden "update-usb.usermap" y después un "update-modules". En Gentoo basta con el "update-modules" y en Slackware no hacía falta hacer nada.

```

Si vale esto del SL es lo que tiene, libertad para hacer las cosas como queramos, pero que esta libertad no nos desvie del camino, si en el momento de hablar de tres distribuciones diferentes, además de hablar de gustos personales, en la forma de instalar programas, ya sea emerge, apt, rpm, etc; en lo que es la base hablaramos el mismo idioma sería mucho mejor.

Puede ser que distribuciones como SUSE o UBUNTU, abusen del asistente no dejando saber como funciona tu sistema operativo o que, como también se dice, instalar una Gentoo sea más largo que un día sin pan, pero al fin y al cabo de lo que se trata es de tener un sistema GNU/Linux 100% operativo.

Cuando me refería a un estandar no quería decir que todas las distros, se instalasen, actualizasen y manipulasen exactamente iguales; lo que quería decir es que si para configurar una tarjeta de red tengo que ir ha determinado archivo que se encuentra en determinado directorio, en todas las distros fuera de la misma manera.

Luego la gente elegiría su distro preferida por esos pequeños detalles que tiene cada una, un sitema de personalización y optimización brutal, como es el caso de Gentoo, estabilidad como la debian, o pa no iniciados como la Mandrake, para temas empresariales como Red Hat y SuSE etc etc

¿Cuantas Distros sean quedado en el camino?¿Cuanto esfuerzo podría evitarse en el desarrollo de un programa si se sabe, que sea la distro que sea va a configurarse igual? incluso ¿Cuanto esfuerzo y tiempo, podríamos ahorrarnos, si no hiciera falta portar ciertos programas.

He utilizado SUSE, Mandrake, Red Hat, Gentoo y Debian, ahora utilizo Gentoo, por muchos motivos entre ellos este foro y su gente, pero cuando me cruzo con gente que usa GNU/Linux pero una distro diferente a la mía, parece que hablemos un idioma totalmente distinto con palabras en comun, El ingles es un Germanico sin embargo un Aleman y un Inglés no suelen entenderse, o un Italiano, portugues, francés y un español, partiendo de la misma base, no suelen entenderse demasiado por hablar cada uno en un idioma diferente. Si me he equivocado en este ejemplo lo siento no prestaba demasiada atención en clase

----------

## navegante

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Cuando me refería a un estandar no quería decir que todas las distros, se instalasen, actualizasen y manipulasen exactamente iguales; lo que quería decir es que si para configurar una tarjeta de red tengo que ir ha determinado archivo que se encuentra en determinado directorio, en todas las distros fuera de la misma manera.
> 
> Luego la gente elegiría su distro preferida por esos pequeños detalles que tiene cada una, un sitema de personalización y optimización brutal, como es el caso de Gentoo, estabilidad como la debian, o pa no iniciados como la Mandrake, para temas empresariales como Red Hat y SuSE etc etc
> ...

 

Sobre la tarjeta de red entonces quiero entender que quitarias Yast y Hardrake para que el usuario editara los archivos por si mismo, ¿es así?, digo que no tiene mucho sentido la ubicación esos archivos si la forma de acceder a ellos es distinta. Vaya que no seamos tan "unificadores", pues ese argumento de que avanzaría mucho más rápido me suena a porque no unificar amsn, kopete, gaim, etc... o openoffice, koffice, gnome-office (si tal cosa existe,  :Wink: ), etc... o kde y gnome, ¿no avanzarían más rapido si el esfuerzo fuera en una misma dirección?, la verdad me suena mucho a eso, y no va por ahí el tema, pues si hay estandares que se siguen entre ellos, OASIS o freedesktop por ejemplo, es decir si se siguen ciertos parametros para entenderse entre ellos pero están basados en tecnologias diferentes, enfoques diferentes. No le pides a openoffice que sus archivos de configuración esten en el mismo lugar que los de koffice, ¿o si? lo que pides es que los archivos que creas se entiendan sin importar con cual lo hiciste. No se si me doy a entender hay cosas que pueden y deben estandarizarse y otras no necesariamente.

----------

## DarkMind

 *navegante wrote:*   

> pues si hay estandares que se siguen entre ellos, OASIS o freedesktop por ejemplo, es decir si se siguen ciertos parametros para entenderse entre ellos pero están basados en tecnologias diferentes, enfoques diferentes. No le pides a openoffice que sus archivos de configuración esten en el mismo lugar que los de koffice, ¿o si? lo que pides es que los archivos que creas se entiendan sin importar con cual lo hiciste. No se si me doy a entender hay cosas que pueden y deben estandarizarse y otras no necesariamente.

 

en cieros puntos apoyo al compadre de mas ariiba, linux es muy poco estandar entre su

tu dices que hay estandarizacion.. yo creo k no mucha, si hasta entre kde y gnome ni siquiera la posicion de los botones "guardar", "cancelar"..etc es igual, gnome los tiene al reves...   :Rolling Eyes: 

y el ejemplo que diste de openoffice y koffice... nada que ver.. el compadre de arriba hablaba de cosas a nivel sistema, como configuracion de perifericos y demaces...

igual esto de tanta libertad hace un poco de daño... para configurar un dispositivo es de una forma en fedora y de otra en gentoo y de otra en suse...etc igual a la larga esto desgasta no mas, ya que si vas a otro computador con linux que tenga otra distro y necesitas configurar algo, ahi quedaste... no es como windows o mac os que a cualquier computador que vayas siempre las cosas se configuraran de la misma manera

----------

## Attalya

Dark Mind

 *Quote:*   

> igual esto de tanta libertad hace un poco de daño... para configurar un dispositivo es de una forma en fedora y de otra en gentoo y de otra en suse...etc igual a la larga esto desgasta no mas, ya que si vas a otro computador con linux que tenga otra distro y necesitas configurar algo, ahi quedaste... no es como windows o mac os que a cualquier computador que vayas siempre las cosas se configuraran de la misma manera

 

A esto me refería, los detalles de estas distros pueden ser esos asistentes que hacen la vida más fácil, lo bueno sería que respetando la libertad de cada uno para usar o no dichos asistentes, un usuario de GNU/Linux pudiera sentarse frente a cualquier distro y en lo básico; como posiblemente sería la configuración de perifericos, pudiera configurarlos exactamente igual en una Gentoo, que en una Red Hat, sin tener que volverte loco para saber en que determinado archivo del /etc, tienes que poner que cosa, para la misma hacer funcionar la misma tarjeta de red que tienes instalada en tu  y poder conectar a internet.

De esta manera y sin faltar a nadie, habría menos Gurus de Gentoo, o Gurus de Debian, o de RedHat ...etc y más Gurus de GNU/Linux, gente que poniendo un ejemplo, pudiera ayudar a otras personas en este mundo sin que la conversación se basara en un:

Amigo: Mira te presento a mi colega, él igual te puede ayudar es un puto friki y guru del linux ese

Desconocido: ¿Usas Linux?

Guru: Si

Desconocido: Pues mira a ver si puedes ayudarme, resulta que tengo una Tarjeta de esas que van sin cables y ando como loco para hacer que me funcione, miré por internes y he conseguido instalar el modulo que me pedía, pero ahora no sé que tengo que poner ni donde ponerlo, para que me coja mi router inalambrico...bla, bla,bla

Guru: Esto....¿Que distro usas?

Desconocido: Ubuntu, me la recomendaron por que era muy fácil de instalar y de configurar, dicen que está basada en otra llamada Debian.

Guru: uyyyyy.... lastima no puedo ayudarte, uso Gentoo y no tengo ni idea de como va la Ubuntu, ¿Te he hablado de las maravillas de Gentoo?

Este tipo de conversación, a quien de nosotros no le ha pasado alguna vez   :Laughing: 

----------

## salvapc

Yo llevo ya mucho tiempo con Linux, y siempre pense lo mismo de este tema.

Falta algun tipo de standard o "acuerdo entre las principales distros"(lo que lo convertiria en standard de "facto")  sobre algunos de los principales archivos de configuracion, solo a grandes rasgos.

Lo digo pensando en el tema de que los fabricantes de hardware tuviesen menos recelo en desarrollar drivers y sofware para sus productos.

En el ejemplo de mas arriba del script para configurar un scaner, como un fabricante va a pensar en suministrar un instalador para su scaner si al hacerlo tiene que pensar en decenas de distribuciones y probavilidades distintas que pudiese tener el usuario final.

y no os digo nada de un modulo para el kernel.

Yo pienso que seria muy bueno para el avance de linux algun tipo de starndar muy general y por encima de esa capa que cada distribucion ponga los asistenes que crea necesarios, pero siempre respetando esos ficheros.

Seria algo asi como que vas a comprar un web cam y en la caja pone:

Valida para Linux que cumpla con el "standar X 1.2"

y resulta que la instalcion que tienes es del "standar X 1.1", pues con el administrador de paquetes que te de tu distro lo actualizas a la 1.2 y sabes que la web cam te va a funcionar.

En fin es solo una idea, pero seria bonita  :Smile: 

----------

## DarkMind

 *salvapc wrote:*   

> Yo llevo ya mucho tiempo con Linux, y siempre pense lo mismo de este tema.
> 
> Falta algun tipo de standard o "acuerdo entre las principales distros"(lo que lo convertiria en standard de "facto")  sobre algunos de los principales archivos de configuracion, solo a grandes rasgos.
> 
> Lo digo pensando en el tema de que los fabricantes de hardware tuviesen menos recelo en desarrollar drivers y sofware para sus productos.
> ...

 

seria bonito, sobretodo para incentivar a las empresas a crear drivers para linux  :Smile: 

pero lamentablemente en el "mundo linux" hay gente muy terca, como los desarolladores de xmms o debian por ejemplo   :Laughing: 

por lo que veo dificil que las distros se pongan de acuerdo sobre un estadar en cuando a ficheros de configuracion se refiere

ojala me equivoque... pero puta que seria lindo y comodo para todos que todas las distros tuviesen los archivos de configuracion en la misma parte, nos alivianaria el trabajo a todos   :Smile: 

----------

## aj2r

Oigo mucho hablar de "estándar" en este hilo, linux por supuesto que sigue los estándares y es muy estándar (bastante más que windows): POSIX, UTF8, UNICODE, XML,... e innombrables estándares más. Que las distribuciones usen los mismos ficheros de configuración en los mismos sitios es superficial, si lo que quieres es configurar todas las distribuciones de igual manera usa algun programa tipo webmin, sino mira un poco por /etc, y si entiendes un poco de GNU/Linux, encontrarás lo que buscas.

Lo que veo es mucha gente que no es informática que intenta hacer el trabajo de los informáticos, esto es intrusismo laboral, yo no receto medicamentos a nadie. Me parece muy bien que la gente quiera aprender y probar cosas nuevas, es genial, pero si lo que quieres es que todo se configure y haga igual en todas partes, pues o usas herramientas de más alto  nivel y te dejas de intentar configurar las cosas "a mano" o te quedas con lo que siempre has usado y se acabó.

He usado muchas distribiciones, y si de verdad sabes configurar y como funciona un dispositivo en una distro eres capaz de ponerlo a funcionar en otra sin mucho esfuerzo. A muchos de los que hablan aquí de estándar seguro que les habría guatado "freedows" un intento de hacer un windows libre.

----------

## Attalya

 *Quote:*   

> y si entiendes un poco de GNU/Linux, encontrarás lo que buscas.

 

¿Y el que no entiende?¿Por qeu tenre que estar revisando uno por uno los ficheros de /etc para saber como se configura un dispositivo, cuando puedes ir directo a él si hubiera un estandar?

 *Quote:*   

> Lo que veo es mucha gente que no es informática que intenta hacer el trabajo de los informáticos, esto es intrusismo laboral, yo no receto medicamentos a nadie. Me parece muy bien que la gente quiera aprender y probar cosas nuevas, es genial, pero si lo que quieres es que todo se configure y haga igual en todas partes, pues o usas herramientas de más alto nivel y te dejas de intentar configurar las cosas "a mano" o te quedas con lo que siempre has usado y se acabó. 

 

Esta intrusion laboral, también se da en informaticos, que deberían de basar su trabajo en picar codigo y no dedicarse a diseñar paginas webs. Al fin y al cabo el diseño, debe de ser hecho por un diseñador no por un informatico  :Wink: .

Por favor no mezclemos las cosas, si sólo se dedicaran los informaticos que han estudiado una carrera a trastear ordenadores, muchos de los mejores Hackers, no existirian, o muchos de esos superdotados que sin haber asistido a una sola clase de informatica, son verdaderas máquinas, por el unico hecho de haber pasado media vida frente a un ordenador. Una cosa es que en una empresa necesiten a un informatico con su carrera, o un tipo que demuestre poseer los conocimientos necesarios, tengo amigos que sin tener una carrera trabajan en empresas de seguridad y además  en puestos de responsabilidad, y tengo amigos que terminando la carrera, no saben ni como instalar un Windows o un Linux, pues nunca lo han dado en clase   :Laughing: 

Lo que se está discutiendo es si realmente GNU/Linux es estandar, y delas ventajas que tendría estandarizar ciertos aspectos o que desventajas podria ocasionar, estoy deacuerdo que GNU/Linux respeta ciertos estandars pero en si mismo GNU/Linux no es demasiado estandar.

----------

## torio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Y el que no entiende?¿Por que tenre que estar revisando uno por uno los ficheros de /etc para saber como se configura un dispositivo, cuando puedes ir directo a él si hubiera un estandar?
> 
> 

 

mmm, no caigo con lo de "el que no entiende", si no entiende calculo q nunca lo va a encontrar porque no sabe lo que esta buscando, por eso hay distros que proveen un asistente, y si lo queres configurar a mano se supone que sabes lo que haces y vas a "entender" que buscar/editar etc etc etc.-

Es una cuestion muy delicada, con los mismos argumentos tranquilamente podemos empezar con el tema de los window managers K vs G, lilo vs grub etc etc, como decidir que baselayout es el mejor?, cada grupo (distro) va a defender el suyo porque un grupo de diseñadores programadores etc se pusieron de acuerdo en que su forma era la mas adecuada, mientras "estandarizar" todo no provea algun veneficio importante (en rendimiento, seguridad, algo+) a todas las partes,lo veo dificil y poco practico.-

No lo veo como argumento válido para una empresa que haga hard, si no desarrolla drivers o bien no tiene mercado en linux, no tiene capital/capacidad para hacerlo, no quiere o no sabe/no contesta    :Rolling Eyes: .-

Me parece que no esta mal que el sistema brinde la posibilidad de que cada uno acomode las cosas como mas le gusta si sabe como hacerlo, para cada gusto hay una distro, el sistema (todo sistema) deberia ser lo mas flexible posible mientras sea usable.-

Un saludo.-

----------

## Attalya

Un enlace de lo que estamos hablando   :Laughing: 

http://barrapunto.com/articles/05/11/02/109213.shtml

No somos los unicos que se preocupan por un mismo problema.

Si yo tengo una empresa y quiero desarrollar hardware para Linux, me será más dificil si para hacer un "driver" tengo que tener en cuenta las personalizaciones de cada distribución. No es rentable desarrollar un producto con unos costes escesivamente altos para un mismo sistema, en este caso GNU/Linux.

----------

## marcalj

estoy de acuerdo con Attalya. Se necesita algna estandarización en temas tán basicos como el manejo del hardware (configuración, uso, etc..) si no los esfuerzos para empujar a Linux con los colegas se van a ver divididos...

Esa conversación me ha pasado mas de una vez!!

Yo soy partidario de unificar el tema de los modulos, lo de los deamons, configuraciones basicas como la red, etc...

Pero estoy mucho a favor de que cada distro sea especial. No quiero que se unifiquen los paquetes ya que no creo que gentoo ganase sinceramente. Cada una debe ser especial, pero con una base sólida que nos hará la vida más fácil...

Salu2!

----------

## aj2r

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Y el que no entiende?¿Por qeu tenre que estar revisando uno por uno los ficheros de /etc para saber como se configura un dispositivo, cuando puedes ir directo a él si hubiera un estandar? .... 

 

El que no entiende que use programas de más alto nivel para configurar el sistema o que "trastee", en windows seguro que nunca se te ha ocurrido configurar un dispositivo "a mano".

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ... si sólo se dedicaran los informaticos que han estudiado una carrera a trastear ordenadores, muchos de los mejores Hackers, no existirian, o muchos de esos superdotados que sin haber asistido a una sola clase de informatica, son verdaderas máquinas, por el unico hecho de haber pasado media vida frente a un ordenador... 
> 
> 

 

Dudo que oigas a alguno de esos quejarse porque cada distribución pone los archivos de configuración en un sitio un poco distinto.

 *Attalya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...Si yo tengo una empresa y quiero desarrollar hardware para Linux, me será más dificil si para hacer un "driver" tengo que tener en cuenta las personalizaciones de cada distribución
> 
> 

 

En mi intervención anterior he dejado claro que GNU/Linux es estándar y cada distribución con sus peculiaridades, no me pidas que use rpms en gentoo. Todas las distribuciones GNU/Linux usan como núcleo linux, por lo que un driver para una u otra es igual, y vulevo a lo de antes, si no quieres revisar el /etc pues usa un programa para configurarlo. Ahora si, no vayas a pedir que todas las distribuciones lleven la misma versión del núcleo, aunque en las nuevas versiones ya va dando igual la versión debido al trabajo que se está realizando para poder usar módulos que han sido compilados con otro núcleo en el tuyo.

----------

## pcmaster

Bueno, en el caso de hacer un "driver" no tendrias que tenber en cuenta las diferencias entre distribuciones, sino entre las versiones del núcleo, ya que los "drivers" se compilan conjuntamente con éste (ya sea integrados en el kernel o como módulos).

Cuando haces un programa, normalmente especificas unos directorios de configuración e instalación (por ejemplo el ejecutable en /usr/bin, etc), y usualmente indicas opciones para cambiarlo al compilar. Después, cada distribución puede cambiar eso si quiere, mediante el parche adecuado, pero de eso ya no necesitas preocuparte.

----------

## Attalya

Bueno esta es una discusión tipica y sin fin de la comunidad Linuxera   :Laughing: 

Para mi GNU/Linux no es estandar, ¿por qué? sencillo, GNU/ Linux respeta los estandares, pero él en si no lo es, si no esta discusión no existiría. Son dos cosas muy distintas.

Respecto a lo de las quejas, no te creas, he oido quejas, gente que está comodo con su Debian y no tocan una Gentoo, y entre ellos estan los tipicos fanaticos que para ellos GNU/Linux=Debian y todo lo que haya más  allá, o no existe o simplemente no es importante. Lo de siempre, o estas con nosotros o contra nosotros. No hay un termino medio. 

Como dije ya una vez para gusto los colores y si no las distribuciones   :Laughing: , he tocado muchas y para mi con sus pegas, pero la que más me gusta es Gentoo. Debian para los debianitas.   :Laughing: 

----------

## pacho2

 *b4nsh33 wrote:*   

> <begin rant>
> 
> Hola, esta es una consulta muy subjetiva , talvez sea un faq pero yo no lo he encontrado, yo administro varios servidores unix y linux de diferentes sabores, gentoo, centos, redhat, freebsd, openbsd, solaris. En todos esos esta vi como editor por defecto, en gentoo es nano, porque esta diferencia?, si vi es un excelente y poderosos editor y cualquier admin unix sabe userlo, nos obliga a aprender nano o hacer un paso adicional para instalar y dejar vi por defecto ( si,si , yo se que se puede cambiar facilmente en rc.conf), pero porque salirse del estandar?
> 
> Tambien sucede lo mismo con los modulos, en todas las distribuciones que conosco se configuran los modulos al compilar en kernel y se agregan al /etc/modules.conf para que carguen al principio, en Gentoo no , se hace en /etc/modules.autoload.d/ketnel-2.6, porque salirse del estandar?, para ser original?, yo tengo mi propia personalidad, etc?, no me parecen causas validas, o sea que ahora los que queramos disfrutar de las maravillas de gentoo estamos obligados a cambiar nuestra forma de administrar por años un servidor linux.
> ...

 

En cuanto al editor, tampoco creo que sea tan grave, yo, por ejemplo, siempre uso joe, y no por ello quiero que las distribuciones lo pongan por defecto.

En cuando a la forma de cargar los módulos si que me ha resultado un poco "extraña" (en el buen sentido de la palabra) respecto a mandrake, pero calro, depende de que uses para comparar  :Wink: 

----------

## ArsDangor

 *b4nsh33 wrote:*   

> <begin rant>
> 
> Hola, esta es una consulta muy subjetiva , talvez sea un faq pero yo no lo he encontrado, yo administro varios servidores unix y linux de diferentes sabores, gentoo, centos, redhat, freebsd, openbsd, solaris. En todos esos esta vi como editor por defecto, en gentoo es nano, porque esta diferencia?,

 Porque vi hay que saber usarlo. Si no sabes usar nano, en 30 segundos sabes cómo editar y guardar un fichero, que es lo que necesitas. Si no sabes usar vi, ¿cuánto tardas en aprender que guardar es ":w"? ¿Y para salir? ¡No me deja salir descartando los cambios! Vi es potente, pero confuso. Un ejemplo de editor poco usable.

 *Quote:*   

> y cualquier admin unix sabe userlo,

 Yo no. Y no me siento peor administrador por ello. De hecho, una vez intenté hacer el vimtutor. Y lo dejé antes de llegar a la mitad, presa de un ataque de histeria. Por el contrario, el tutorial de emacs lo pude hacer en 10 minutos, sin ningún problema.  *Quote:*   

> nos obliga a aprender nano

 Tarea ardua donde las haya. Porque todo lo que necesitas hacer con nano, antes de tener acceso a vi, emacs o lo que prefieras es saber cómo editar un fichero y cómo guardarlo. Cuando instalé gentoo, no sabía cómo se hacían esas mismas tareas en vi. Y me bastó echar un vistazo a la pantalla para hacerlas con nano.

Lo mismo le pasaría a un usuario que no supiera usar Emacs, si le hubieran puesto Emacs como editor por defecto. Las habría pasado putas.

 *Quote:*   

> o hacer un paso adicional para instalar y dejar vi por defecto ( si,si , yo se que se puede cambiar facilmente en rc.conf), pero porque salirse del estandar?

 Porque tu estándar me mantuvo alejado de Linux mientras tenía SuSE. Y porque tu estándar me habría impedido instalar gentoo hace 3 años.

 *Quote:*   

> Tambien sucede lo mismo con los modulos, en todas las distribuciones que conosco se configuran los modulos al compilar en kernel y se agregan al /etc/modules.conf para que carguen al principio, en Gentoo no , se hace en /etc/modules.autoload.d/ketnel-2.6, porque salirse del estandar?, para ser original?, yo tengo mi propia personalidad, etc?,

 No. Porque el núcleo 2.6 es algo relativamente reciente. Y cuando salió, mucha gente teníamos conviviendo el 2.4.20 y el 2.6.0. Y cada uno necesitaba sus propios conjuntos de módulos, y se cargaban de manera distinta. Con lo cual, había dos opciones: o editar el fichero /etc/modules.conf cada vez que querías pasar de uno a otro  o crear el /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.[46]. A mí me parece una buena idea. Y escalará fantásticamente el día que tengamos que vérnoslas con un núcleo 2.8 ó 3.0.

En Red Hat (que es lo que tengo en el trabajo), lo que se suele hacer al pasar de la versión 7 a la 9 es formatear el disco duro. Está pensada para ser vendida, y necesita que quien se compró la versión 7 se compre la 9. No está pensada para la actualización gradual y continuada, como es el caso de Gentoo. Si quieres tirar eternamente con un KDE 3.1 parcheado maravillosamente (pero que sigue siendo KDE 3.1, y no incluye ninguna de las mejoras del 3.4), está bien que uses Red Hat. Si quieres algo que escale continuamente, preferirás Gentoo. Por otro lado, el formato de este fichero es sustancialmente distinto en Debian y en Red Hat. Y el formato de Gentoo se parece al de Debian.

 *Quote:*   

> no me parecen causas validas, o sea que ahora los que queramos disfrutar de las maravillas de gentoo estamos obligados a cambiar nuestra forma de administrar por años un servidor linux.

 En resumen, que todas estas protestas son por:

1) Un valor por defecto de una variable de entorno.

2) La ubicación de un fichero en /etc.

Ojalá nunca tengamos problemas más graves.

 *Quote:*   

> Asi como estan las mejoras sustanciales como el portage, estan estas cosas a mi parecer molestas, talvez alguien tiene algun link a un faq o discusion referente al tema, para bajar mis constantes setnimientos encotrados cada vez que pongo

 Busca en estos foros "vi versus nano", y disfruta. *Quote:*   

> /for para buscar la palabra for en un archivo y  tengo que borrarlo y buscar en internet como se busca en nano, ahh asi : control + w, y despues que encotro la primera y quiero encontrar la segunda, facil digitar n, ahh, no.... estamos en gentoo, google para saber como se hace en nano, .... cachais?

 Si mantienes un editor que no te gusta después de la instalación de Gentoo, es tu problema. Pero no creo que entre los requisitos para instalar ningún sistema deba figurar el de leerse el vimtutor, o el tutorial de Emacs.

En Red Hat, SuSE y similares, si no te gusta vi, no necesitas editar ningún fichero de texto para instalar Emacs (o nedit, o lo que sea). En Gentoo, sí que necesitas editar ficheros con el editor que odias (por suerte son sólo 2). Y te aseguro que el odio que podamos sentir hacia nano es mucho menor que el que sentimos los usuarios de Emacs hacia vi, o el que sentís los usuarios de vi hacia Emacs.

Así pues, me parece bien la elección de nano, un editor odiado por todos, pero que no hará que nadie se tire por la ventana.

</FLAME>

----------

## El_Tate

Que mejor ejemplo que yo para decir que Gentoo es verdaderamente una joyita  :Smile: . Me pongo como ejemplo, por que Gentoo es mi 3ra incursion en linux. Pasando, previamente, por un RedHat 7 y un Mandrake 10 sin resultados satifactorios. El nano (o pico) lo aprendi a usar en 10 minutos, sin saber ABSOLUTAMENTE nada sobre este editor.

Con Gentoo o sabes o sabes  :Razz: , por que sino la instalacion no la pasas. 5 veces lo tuve que instalar para que quede 'andando'. Recien ahora pude instalar el KDE, luego de darme cuenta que tenia un año de atraso debido a que utilize el cd de instalacion :S.

Para mi, Gentoo es uno de los mejores linux en la actualidad (por no decir el mejor), y lo seguira siendo por un buen rato  :Smile: 

Salutes

----------

